# Edición de mensajes sin historia.



## Rayines

Por favor, ¿alguien sabe cómo se hace para que -cuando se edita un mensaje- no quede registrada la historia de la edición, sino que no se pueda comparar el nuevo mensaje con el viejo?, he visto que muchos lo hacen así, pero yo no puedo. 
¡Gracias!


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, Rayines. 

No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres hacer. ¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo, por favor?

Tal vez tu pregunta tiene que ver con el hecho de que, si colocas un mensaje y lo editas dentro de 30 o 60 segundos después de postearlo, vBulletin no registra la edición con la notita "last edited by...".


----------



## Rayines

fenixpollo said:


> Hola, Rayines.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres hacer. ¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo, por favor?
> 
> Tal vez tu pregunta tiene que ver con el hecho de que, si colocas un mensaje y lo editas dentro de 30 o 60 segundos después de postearlo, vBulletin no registra la edición con la notita "last edited by...".


Hola: Gracias por responderme. Mira, voy a ejemplificar con este mensaje. Espera para responder. Dentro de un rato (+ de 60 segundos) voy a editar, y vas a ver que se puede cliquear en mi edición y comparar con el mensaje anterior. Creo que después de un tiempo eso ya no se puede hacer. Pero he visto (ahora hace mucho que no lo encuentro) personas que editan sus mensajes y en el mismo momento los demás no pueden cliquear para comparar. Ahora mando este.
Bueno, fíjate ahora. Ya edité, creo que se puede cliquear donde dice "edited by Rayines". ¿Hay otra forma de hacerlo?


----------



## Rayines

Completo mi idea. He visto en otros mensajes editados en donde dice abajo "last edited by..." pero no es posible cliquear allí para comparar con el mensaje anterior. Eso es lo que deseo saber cómo se hace.


----------



## Loob

Hola Rayines:

Creo que sólo el autor del mensaje puede cliquear donde dice "edited by X".  O sea, tú puedes ver la historia de la edición de tus propios mensajes, pero los demás - a no ser moderadores - no podemos.

Por lo menos, yo puedo cliquear sólo en "edited by Loob"


----------



## Rayines

Loob said:


> Hola Rayines:
> 
> Creo que sólo el autor del mensaje puede cliquear donde dice "edited by X". O sea, tú puedes ver la historia de la edición de tus propios mensajes, pero los demás - a no ser moderadores - no podemos.
> 
> Por lo menos, yo puedo cliquear sólo en "edited by Loob"


¿Y en este mismo momento, tú no puedes cliquear y ver la historia en el mío, donde dice _last edited by Rayines _?


----------



## Loob

Rayines said:


> ¿Y en este mismo momento, tú no puedes cliquear y ver la historia en el mío, donde dice _last edited by Rayines _?


No, no puedo, Rayines


----------



## Rayines

Loob said:


> No, no puedo, Rayines


¡Loob!, ¡¡maestra!!, ¡¡gracias!! .


----------



## Loob

¡De nada Rayines!  Me alegro de que te haya servido....


----------

